# Bobcat tracks



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

i was hunting around Batavia this weekend and I found some interesting tracks. I am wondering if they are bobcat tracks. Can anyone tell me more about bobcats around Clermont county?


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I just saw an article in the Dispath this morning on bobcats. Clermont wasn't mentioned in the piece though.

http://www.dispatch.com/live/content/local_news/stories/2008/12/08/bobcats.html?sid=101


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Or....there's an article on here under "ODNR & WKYC News Feeds"  

Just saw that one.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Look just a cat print, but no claws.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well they definitely are about. I saw on the news that in the past couple weeks theres been two killed in belmont co, one on I 70 and I470, and also one in jefferson on rt 7.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...They migrate in from W.Virginia & Pa...Just when one is spotted it is a sighting we don't see very often here...Take the bears every now and then one is spotted here in Ohio...I am from Pa. never saw a track ..have seen and heard them....Does not surprise me......C.L....


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

My friend in Kentucky has shot several of them. but they have quit the food source.


----------

